# Roadbikereview Mt. Hamilton Superbowl Ride



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's happening again on Superbowl Sunday, 9am. Last couple years we've had a hundred people show up.

This year... 200+.

The idea is to ride from 9am to 1pm... ALL ABILITIES, then party at the parking lot onwards.

Details are here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1662439947348226/

Meeting place and party spot is this parking lot. 3050 Berryessa Rd, San Jose, CA 95132


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

This year people can sit at the observatory and watch all the crappy traffic jams for the actual game...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I think just getting to the start might be tough.. I expect all freeways to be a mess.. I would be a century for me to ride there and back home


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

isn't the game late in the day? The ride starts at 9am. Do you think the freeways will be a mess that soon?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tailgaters, increased security, you could be right but I'm imagining the worst.

Y'all should meet up at the junction instead and do the east side... although I can't image they would love people BBQ-ing in their restaurant parking lot.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> isn't the game late in the day? The ride starts at 9am. Do you think the freeways will be a mess that soon?


I've been doing Mt Ham on Turkey day with LKHC and getting back to the east bay has been a nightmare for me... I hope I'm wrong but it does not take much to mess up the freeways in the bay area. Very few are 5-6 lanes like SoCal.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck. I'm right around the corner from the stadium and was told to not bother going any all weekend. It's going to be a mess.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The happy pans are showing up and and an armada of sushi.

Go to the facebook group and contribute ingredients. This one is going to be incredible.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1662439947348226/

Unless you live by the Stadium or SF, don't worry about the traffic. This is in the hills. We deal with traffic everyday and this is Sunday morning after all.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds fantastic. Definitely doing this.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Nice. I have a bunch or roadbikereview socks for FREE for you road forum regulars.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

forecast is looking awesome!!!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

If you pre-ride today, it is cold.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Plan on extra time to get there. i live by the stadium and they closed some roads around the stadium, so everywhere is backed up.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have fun... 6 years ago i would have been there, but wives and impending children change the game quite a bit for some peeps.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

82 going, 241 interested.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1662439947348226/

This ride is for all levels. Folks go a their own pace and usually find a little grupetto. Some start from Grant Ranch to cut the climb in half and some start earlier.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

So ready to go???


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

francois said:


> So ready to go???


Yep, but I should bring something besides beer.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Today was an excellent example of perfect riding weather. Sunday is predicted to be even warmer. Sorry I can't go. Someone else will have to be the last one up the hill.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, here it is. We could not have better conditions for tomorrow's ride with high temps of 72 degrees. This is not a sponsored or organized ride so you're on your own in an open road with a couple friends. We have two objectives, have fun and be safe.


Be safe:
We will ride as a group through Alum Rock Park and find our own pace on Mt. Hamilton Road. As a group, always pay attention and never let your guard down. During the climb, there are two high speed descents so be very careful. At the top, make sure you eat because the descents takes about an hour and there are two significant climbs. And of course, do not race down the fun but treacherous descent. Go at your own pace and find your rhythm. Tune your bike, bring tools and help anyone in need.


Fun:
If you meet no new people and don't share in the food and drink, then your day is lost. We will be at the lot for 2-4 hours after the ride so hang out and enjoy the good company.


Route:
We will make a right on Piedmont Road and a left on Penitencia Creek road to go through Alum Rock Park. We want to be on a parade pace and really keep the group together for the first 10 minutes. Alexander Kramer, Stu MacLennan Ron Aclan Steve Biggs, lead the group ad ensure the pace is under 15mph and the group is together.


See you then!


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

That was really fantastic. Thanks Francis, and to every rider that participated! While I had to get home and couldn't stay for the food, it looked really outstanding. That was very generous of all involved. There were more riders there than the starting field of the first road stage of a Grand Tour. For real...........there had to have been 200 riders or more. Epic ride!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I gotta say today was a good day.


----------

